# Scale for DIY juice



## Ripstorm (22/12/15)

Hi All,

So, about 2 weeks ago I decided to try out this whole DIY e-juice thing as e-juice is costing me around R1000 - R1500 per month currently.
Ended up buying about R2000 worth of DIY stuff..and oh boy was it worth it!
I've already made the sucker punch clone, bombies nana cream clone and the infamous leaked Unicorn milk recipe (along with some other of my own creations)
Doing all of this with syringes is a hassle for me, so I'm looking for a decent scale that can do measurements in 0.001g.

Any idea where a scale like this can be bought locally? The only one's I've seen that can measure with such precision costs an arm and a leg.

Any idea?


----------



## method1 (22/12/15)

I got my AWS from amazon - Was under R1000 with shipping.


----------



## Ripstorm (22/12/15)

method1 said:


> I got my AWS from amazon - Was under R1000 with shipping.



Hmm so importing is the only option?


----------



## gman211991 (22/12/15)

Ripstorm said:


> Hmm so importing is the only option?


Could try lasec they provide most analytical balances in the food industry.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (22/12/15)

If you go down to 0.001g then most of the scales will only measure up to 20g which will give you about 15ml. If you want to mix bigger quantities you will be better off with 0.01g and keep the max of the scale under 500g for increased accuracy. Personally I would go for a 200g scale with 0.01g increments, unless you way all your ingredients one by one which will give you 50 - 100ml for most recipes.
Let me know what you find.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rebel (22/12/15)

@Ripstorm kindly share that Unicorn milk recipe


----------



## Larry (23/12/15)

@Ripstorm Gadget Time in Tygervalley or Canal Walk stock 200g digital scales that measure to 2 decimals. I've had mine for a few months and works perfectly! Oh and its only R200

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/12/15)

Rebel said:


> @Ripstorm kindly share that Unicorn milk recipe


Here you go http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/255064/INTERNAL+LEAK+OF+CUTWOOK+UNICORN+MILK

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm (23/12/15)

Larry said:


> @Ripstorm Gadget Time in Tygervalley or Canal Walk stock 200g digital scales that measure to 2 decimals. I've had mine for a few months and works perfectly! Oh and its only R200



Awesome! Thanks Larry. I'll go have a look tonight after work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (23/12/15)

About that Unicorn Milk recipe. It's definitely the real deal. Enyawreklaw aka "the DIY or DIE dude" also made this and vaped it alongside the real thing. Tastes exactly the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (23/12/15)

Ernest said:


> If you go down to 0.001g then most of the scales will only measure up to 20g which will give you about 15ml. If you want to mix bigger quantities you will be better off with 0.01g and keep the max of the scale under 500g for increased accuracy. Personally I would go for a 200g scale with 0.01g increments, unless you way all your ingredients one by one which will give you 50 - 100ml for most recipes.
> Let me know what you find.


Lasec goes uptil 4 or 5 decimal dependant on max weight

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/12/15)

Ripstorm said:


> About that Unicorn Milk recipe. It's definitely the real deal. Enyawreklaw aka "the DIY or DIE dude" also made this and vaped it alongside the real thing. Tastes exactly the same



Actually he's kinda retracted that - turns out it's not "real" and is based on notcharlesmanson's clone. Which was pretty close to begin with.


----------



## Ripstorm (23/12/15)

method1 said:


> Actually he's kinda retracted that - turns out it's not "real" and is closely based on notcharlesmansons clone. Which was pretty close to begin with.



Ah ok. Enya seemed so confident that it's the leaked recipe when reading his comments and watching his vid. Didn't know that he retracted his statement


----------



## VapeDude (23/12/15)

Ripstorm said:


> Ah ok. Enya seemed so confident that it's the leaked recipe when reading his comments and watching his vid. Didn't know that he retracted his statement



In his VLOG he mentioned that he had contacted the guy who "leaked" the recipe and discovered that those are probably the ingredients used, but the percentages might not be exact


----------



## method1 (23/12/15)

VapeDude said:


> In his VLOG he mentioned that he had contacted the guy who "leaked" the recipe and discovered that those are probably the ingredients used, but the percentages might not be exact



The story developed beyond that too, it's a hoax, unfortunately. Not a bad recipe at all though, based on the notcharlesmanson recipe.


----------



## VapeDude (23/12/15)

method1 said:


> The story developed beyond that too, it's a hoax, unfortunately. Not a bad recipe at all though, based on the notcharlesmanson recipe.



Ye it is a pretty tasty juice at the end of the day, I've never tried the original though


----------



## Ripstorm (7/1/16)

Finally got a scale. Unfortunately Gadget time didn't have any scales that can measure in 0.01g. Got this one from bid or buy. Just over R200 incl shipping. It's cheap, but it's accurate and gets the job done. No more struggling with syringes for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernest (7/1/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Finally got a scale. Unfortunately Gadget time didn't have any scales that can measure in 0.01g. Got this one from bid or buy. Just over R200 incl shipping. It's cheap, but it's accurate and gets the job done. No more struggling with syringes for me
> View attachment 42600


That looks very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Nightwalker (7/1/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Finally got a scale. Unfortunately Gadget time didn't have any scales that can measure in 0.01g. Got this one from bid or buy. Just over R200 incl shipping. It's cheap, but it's accurate and gets the job done. No more struggling with syringes for me
> View attachment 42600


What's it called? I'm interested in getting one


----------



## Ripstorm (7/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What's it called? I'm interested in getting one



This is the one I bought: http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/215345321/DIGITAL_POCKET_SCALE_300g_0_01g.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/1/16)

Ripstorm said:


> This is the one I bought: http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/215345321/DIGITAL_POCKET_SCALE_300g_0_01g.html


Ty


----------



## Tashreeq (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> This is the one I bought: http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/215345321/DIGITAL_POCKET_SCALE_300g_0_01g.html


Does it have the reset/zero function (if you press reset it forgets the weight sitting on the scale and only weighs the new weight)


----------



## Ripstorm (27/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Does it have the reset/zero function (if you press reset it forgets the weight sitting on the scale and only weighs the new weight)



Yup, it has the TARE function.
The only thing that I don't like about this scale is the 30sec auto off. It'll even turn off in the middle of weighing. This scale is fine for 30ml mixes, but it is a pain if you do 100ml.

I recently upgraded to this: 

Bought it from Amazon and shipping only took 10 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Yup, it has the TARE function.
> The only thing that I don't like about this scale is the 30sec auto off. It'll even turn off in the middle of weighing. This scale is fine for 30ml mixes, but it is a pain if you do 100ml.
> 
> I recently upgraded to this:
> ...



Thanks for that, you said you upgraded to something, I assume you've added an attachment, I can't see whatever it is


----------



## Ripstorm (27/2/16)

Tashreeq said:


> Thanks for that, you said you upgraded to something, I assume you've added an attachment, I can't see whatever it is



Yeah, looks like it's an issue with the Chrome browser. Can see it fine in IE on my side. It's called "Smart Weigh Digital Pro Pocket Scale". I opted for the 500g x 0.01g one. It's currently on Amazon for $18.99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Yeah, looks like it's an issue with the Chrome browser. Can see it fine in IE on my side. It's called "Smart Weigh Digital Pro Pocket Scale". I opted for the 500g x 0.01g one. It's currently on Amazon for $18.99



How much was the shipping if i may ask please?


----------



## Ripstorm (27/2/16)

ET said:


> How much was the shipping if i may ask please?



I ended up paying $30 in total, so roughly R500 for the scale + shipping


----------



## ET (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I ended up paying $30 in total, so roughly R500 for the scale + shipping



Cool thanks


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Yeah, looks like it's an issue with the Chrome browser. Can see it fine in IE on my side. It's called "Smart Weigh Digital Pro Pocket Scale". I opted for the 500g x 0.01g one. It's currently on Amazon for $18.99



In a perfect world we'd all use Firefox

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tashreeq (28/2/16)

Thanks for that ma


Ripstorm said:


> Yeah, looks like it's an issue with the Chrome browser. Can see it fine in IE on my side. It's called "Smart Weigh Digital Pro Pocket Scale". I opted for the 500g x 0.01g one. It's currently on Amazon for $18.99


Thanks for that man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (29/2/16)

This is the one I've just bought - not a bad price at R355, no need to import, free shipping on the Takealot app, weighs to 0.00 and has the tare function. Good-looking too!

Expecting delivery this week, will report on how it performs.

http://www.takealot.com/digital-kitchen-scale-in-brushed-chrome/PLID40361826

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm (29/2/16)

Wesley said:


> This is the one I've just bought - not a bad price at R355, no need to import, free shipping on the Takealot app, weighs to 0.00 and has the tare function. Good-looking too!
> 
> Expecting delivery this week, will report on how it performs.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/digital-kitchen-scale-in-brushed-chrome/PLID40361826




...Are you sure about that? The description states:

- Weighing range of 5000g/1g 3000g/1g
- Division value 1g

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (29/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> ...Are you sure about that? The description states:
> 
> - Weighing range of 5000g/1g 3000g/1g
> - Division value 1g



The picture shows it goes to 0.00. If I receive it and it doesn't I'll be a very unhappy customer.


----------



## Ripstorm (29/2/16)

Wesley said:


> The picture shows it goes to 0.00. If I receive it and it doesn't I'll be a very unhappy customer.



Yeah, never go on a picture. If you zoom in you'll see 0.00oz, not gram 

Look at the bright side. You can now mix juice 2 liter batches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (29/2/16)

Got this one real cheap to try this does 0.1 g should be ok


----------



## Ripstorm (29/2/16)

Stevape;) said:


> View attachment 47010
> Got this one real cheap to try this does 0.1 g should be ok



Yup, looks like my old one. Did 0.01g though. The only thing I didn't like about it was the 30sec auto off. Fine for 30ml batches


----------



## Stevape;) (29/2/16)

Paid R120 for this one.... a la china town


----------



## Wesley (29/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Yeah, never go on a picture. If you zoom in you'll see 0.00oz, not gram
> 
> Look at the bright side. You can now mix juice 2 liter batches


Oh, balls. Thanks for pointing that out, cancelling!


----------



## Stoney (29/2/16)

I got this scale about 2 weeks ago. Happy with it.
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/221668283/Professional_Digital_Table_Top_Scale_500g_x_0_01g.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (13/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Here you go http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/255064/INTERNAL+LEAK+OF+CUTWOOK+UNICORN+MILK
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (2/4/16)

Sorry started diy. How do you use a scale instead of ml or drops?


----------



## Stoney (3/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sorry started diy. How do you use a scale instead of ml or drops?


Checkout DIY Or Die: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/10/02/how-to-use-an-ejuice-calculator-and-mix-with-a-scale/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/4/16)

Stoney said:


> I got this scale about 2 weeks ago. Happy with it.
> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/221668283/Professional_Digital_Table_Top_Scale_500g_x_0_01g.html
> View attachment 47011



Are you still happy with this scale? How is the accuracy? I really want to get a scale for mixing and cant seem to find one in a shop. Anyone else know where I can actually get one that I can see before buying?


----------



## Wesley (12/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Are you still happy with this scale? How is the accuracy? I really want to get a scale for mixing and cant seem to find one in a shop. Anyone else know where I can actually get one that I can see before buying?


Where in JHB are you? There is a China mall in Hillfox, Roodepoort where I got a 0.01g scale for R100. Does the job well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/4/16)

Wesley said:


> Where in JHB are you? There is a China mall in Hillfox, Roodepoort where I got a 0.01g scale for R100. Does the job well.


I'm close to Hillfox, I'm in Maraisburg. Maybe I must go check the china mall in Crown Mines later


----------



## Wesley (12/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I'm close to Hillfox, I'm in Maraisburg. Maybe I must go check the china mall in Crown Mines later


Good luck with that!


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

Has anyone heard of Shopiton https://www.shopiton.co.za/products...i-digital-jewelry-pocket-gram-scale-sku015029

They have a range, and it looks like quick delivery, but I've never heard of them.


----------



## Stoney (12/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Are you still happy with this scale? How is the accuracy? I really want to get a scale for mixing and cant seem to find one in a shop. Anyone else know where I can actually get one that I can see before buying?


No complaints thus far with the scale. Seems accurate (haven't done a calibration). I like the size - easier when making 100ml batches.
Only gripe is that it has a 60 second cut-off time, but can live with that (have seen others with only 30s).
Using a scale is muuuuuuch easier - no constant washing of syringes.
Strongly recommend using a scale - make sure it does measure 0.01g


----------



## NaZa05 (12/4/16)

Stoney said:


> No complaints thus far with the scale. Seems accurate (haven't done a calibration). I like the size - easier when making 100ml batches.
> Only gripe is that it has a 60 second cut-off time, but can live with that (have seen others with only 30s).
> Using a scale is muuuuuuch easier - no constant washing of syringes.
> Strongly recommend using a scale - make sure it does measure 0.01g


That's why I want a scale it will make life a lot easier and quicker to mix


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

SO I couldn't find a decent one yet and went with the one posted earlier in the thread to get a feel for mixing with a scale.Picked this up at china mall for 90 bucks http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/215345321/DIGITAL_POCKET_SCALE_300g_0_01g.html



Ripstorm said:


> Yup, it has the TARE function.
> The only thing that I don't like about this scale is the 30sec auto off. It'll even turn off in the middle of weighing. This scale is fine for 30ml mixes, but it is a pain if you do 100ml.
> .



Maybe I got lucky or maybe it will still die out seeing as it was so cheap but mine doesn't do this. I made a 100ml batch and a 30 ml batch to try but it didn't switch off unless I was not weighing anything for 30 seconds. if I added any weight to the bottle it worked perfectly. I made the 100ml batch and it didn't go off once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (13/4/16)

What I use... I didn't buy it direct from AWS though. It cost me about $20 shipped with a 100g calibration weight added as well.

http://www.americanweigh.com/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=110

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> SO I couldn't find a decent one yet and went with the one posted earlier in the thread to get a feel for mixing with a scale.Picked this up at china mall for 90 bucks http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/215345321/DIGITAL_POCKET_SCALE_300g_0_01g.html



Is this that China Mall by Hillfox as well? My work is not far.

I'm ordering a AWS, but in the interim if I could get something for R100, might be worth it.


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Is this that China Mall by Hillfox as well? My work is not far.
> 
> I'm ordering a AWS, but in the interim if I could get something for R100, might be worth it.



I got mine at the one in crown mines but every shop had them and I would assume the same thing would be at the one at hilfox. Just check the box because they have 2 models, one that does .1g and one that does .01g

Where are you ordering a AWS from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I got mine at the one in crown mines but every shop had them and I would assume the same thing would be at the one at hilfox. Just check the box because they have 2 models, one that does .1g and one that does .01g
> 
> Where are you ordering a AWS from?



For R100 its worth it just for back up if anything. When mine stopped working, I was in the middle of making juice, I had to seal it up and run out to buy some syringes... pain in the ass.

Thank you, Ill check them out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> For R100 its worth it just for back up if anything. When mine stopped working, I was in the middle of making juice, I had to seal it up and run out to buy some syringes... pain in the ass.
> 
> Thank you, Ill check them out.



It is a lot easier to make juice I'm glad I took the cheap one. Was also thinking maybe mine doesn't turn off because the Chinese got something wrong but that is to my benefit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wesley (13/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> For R100 its worth it just for back up if anything. When mine stopped working, I was in the middle of making juice, I had to seal it up and run out to buy some syringes... pain in the ass.
> 
> Thank you, Ill check them out.



If you go to the China Mall in Hillfox, there is only shop that has the 0.01g scale. If you enter the mall from the parking lot side (not Metro side), go right, it's one of the last shops on the right with an Indian man working the counter. He stocks these for R100, mine is working perfectly:

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## NaZa05 (14/4/16)

So when mixing by weight I just want to confirm the default weights you have entered.

Flavour?
PG?
VG?
50/50 PG/VG/36mg nic?


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> So when mixing by weight I just want to confirm the default weights you have entered.
> 
> Flavour?
> PG?
> ...



This link ought to answer all your questions about mixing by weight instead of by volume. It has specific weights, but also gives you the formula's to find custom weights as well. HTH

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2iq3km/botboy141_guide_to_mixing_by_weight/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NaZa05 (14/4/16)

Spydro said:


> This link ought to answer all your questions about mixing by weight instead of by volume. It has specific weights, but also gives you the formula's to find custom weights as well. HTH
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2iq3km/botboy141_guide_to_mixing_by_weight/



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

You're very welcome... happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (22/4/16)

Just got my AWS scale from Amazon, only took 7 working days  not bad! So I realized it has auto off after 60 seconds and thought ahhh bollocks! I've read many forums and people state that if it switches off you may as well dump the juice, but with the TARE function that's not really the case is it?
I just pop it back on, put whatever I've mixed so far back on top, hit TARE and carry on where I left off. 

Can't see why this was ever an issue other than a minor annoyance, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## kimbo (22/4/16)

Effjh said:


> Just got my AWS scale from Amazon, only took 7 working days  not bad! So I realized it has auto off after 60 seconds and thought ahhh bollocks! I've read many forums and people state that if it switches off you may as well dump the juice, but with the TARE function that's not really the case is it?
> I just pop it back on, put whatever I've mixed so far back on top, hit TARE and carry on where I left off.
> 
> Can't see why this was ever an issue other than a minor annoyance, unless I'm missing something?


Mine has a 180 second cut off but when i see the backligt dim i just blow on then it starts up again

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (4/7/16)

Has anyone used the one from blck vapour ? 

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/scale

have a few questions

How accurate is it ?
how's the quality ?
any complaints regarding the product ?
and is it worth it ?

Reason is I'm doing about a 1L a month and hand mixing with syringes takes sooo long


----------



## Dane (4/7/16)

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> Has anyone used the one from blck vapour ?
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/scale
> 
> ...



I got this scale from them and to answer your questions:

How accurate is it ? - I have not had any issues with accuracy, I mix mostly in 30ml and 50ml bottles and it comes up to the same level every time. It does tend to jump around sometimes and take a while to register small incremental movements, but for the price it is ok.
how's the quality ? It feels and looks cheap, so I won't rate it high on quality.
any complaints regarding the product ? No complaints really
and is it worth it ? It's value for money, but if I could do it all over again, I will definitely get the one from Valley Vapour, it just looks like a good quality (shiny...) and sturdy scale that will last you forever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (4/7/16)

Dane said:


> I got this scale from them and to answer your questions:
> 
> How accurate is it ? - I have not had any issues with accuracy, I mix mostly in 30ml and 50ml bottles and it comes up to the same level every time. It does tend to jump around sometimes and take a while to register small incremental movements, but for the price it is ok.
> how's the quality ? It feels and looks cheap, so I won't rate it high on quality.
> ...



Thanks Dane for the feedback !

will get a other one then, I have 2 purposes for this scale so would prefer an really good one, as i'm going to use it to reload bullets also & make juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (20/7/16)

Hi Boyz n Girlz
Going off the topic here,but i seen the post on that *Unicorn Milk Clone by cuttwoodspy.* Does it come close to the original?
has anyone mixed it ?Whats your thoughts ?

I would really like to give this one a try?


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Mario said:


> Hi Boyz n Girlz
> Going off the topic here,but i seen the post on that *Unicorn Milk Clone by cuttwoodspy.* Does it come close to the original?
> has anyone mixed it ?Whats your thoughts ?
> 
> I would really like to give this one a try?


There are two highly and extensively rated Unicorn Milk recipes on e-liquid-recipes.com. The one your refer to here, which uses only CAP concentrates and another one here, which only uses TPA concentrates. Both should be good at those ratings.


----------



## Mario (20/7/16)

Andre said:


> There are two highly and extensively rated Unicorn Milk recipes on e-liquid-recipes.com. The one your refer to here, which uses only CAP concentrates and another one here, which only uses TPA concentrates. Both should be good at those ratings.



Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

I bought a 500 gram scale from Bid or buy for 40rand then 50 extra for shipping

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (28/7/16)

Bought a scale from @drew at Valley Vapour,excellent scale,nice size and good quality! 
Just a tip I got from 1 of the threads,if you mixing up a big batch then 1st place the bottle in the scale and then turn it on so it starts at 0,otherwise it wil overload if you 1st put the scale on and then weigh the bottle plus juice,so basically on a 500g scale I can make 500g juice while using a glass bottle that weighs about 100-200g

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Slick said:


> Bought a scale from @drew at Valley Vapour,excellent scale,nice size and good quality!
> Just a tip I got from 1 of the threads,if you mixing up a big batch then 1st place the bottle in the scale and then turn it on so it starts at 0,otherwise it wil overload if you 1st put the scale on and then weigh the bottle plus juice,so basically on a 500g scale I can make 500g juice while using a glass bottle that weighs about 100-200g


don't think scales work that way, dude...doesn't feed off electronic readings but off a spring balance, the 500g scale should read OL (overload) if 5-10% over 500g


----------



## Slick (29/7/16)

herb1 said:


> don't think scales work that way, dude...doesn't feed off electronic readings but off a spring balance, the 500g scale should read OL (overload) if 5-10% over 500g


Maybe I didn't explain properly,i use a 300g(500ml) glass bottle to mix,if I am to place the empty bottle on the scale it wil read 300g,allowing me to mix only about 200-250g juice as the maximum weight of the scale goes up to 500g,BUT...if you place the bottle on the scale 1st and then put the scale on,it wil read 0g with the bottle on the scale,allowing you to mix 500g+ of juice,instead of 200g


----------



## RichJB (29/7/16)

Isn't that what the Tare function is for?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Slick said:


> Maybe I didn't explain properly,i use a 300g(500ml) glass bottle to mix,if I am to place the empty bottle on the scale it wil read 300g,allowing me to mix only about 200-250g juice as the maximum weight of the scale goes up to 500g,BUT...if you place the bottle on the scale 1st and then put the scale on,it wil read 0g with the bottle on the scale,allowing you to mix 500g+ of juice,instead of 200g


I'll test that theory later on


----------



## Caveman (29/7/16)

Slick said:


> Maybe I didn't explain properly,i use a 300g(500ml) glass bottle to mix,if I am to place the empty bottle on the scale it wil read 300g,allowing me to mix only about 200-250g juice as the maximum weight of the scale goes up to 500g,BUT...if you place the bottle on the scale 1st and then put the scale on,it wil read 0g with the bottle on the scale,allowing you to mix 500g+ of juice,instead of 200g


This is interesting. So obviously when it calibrates, it calibrates the 300g of the bottle in at the start, however, it is now negative 300 on weight. I would have assumed that the negative 300 still counts toward the total weight it can possibly read. I am no expert however, I will try this out tonight with some bottles and water and post back here. If it does work it's one awesome trick


----------



## Charel van Biljon (29/7/16)

I doubt this very much
A scale that can weigh up to say 500g has a load cell of only that capacity, if you place something on it and tare it, it will not give you "more" room to weigh stuff on, cause you are already at the load cells cap, it might show 0 after you tare it, but I guarantee it wont weigh much more on it, and you also stand the chance to damage the scales load cell.

Just for reference, I work in a Laboratory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/7/16)

Ah, OK, I see what he's getting at now. It does actually work. I just tried it with an empty wine bottle which weighs nearly 500g. If I turn the scale on and place the bottle on the scale, I can only add about 40g before the scale reads overload. If I place the bottle on the scale before powering on, it calibrates the weight of the bottle in to be zero. So I can add up to 500g before it reads overload. I have the same sort of scale that Blck Vapour are selling, btw.

That said, I mix in batches (40ml) that don't come even close to testing the scale's 500g capacity. So I just pop my mixing bottle onto the scale, tare, and off I go.


----------



## Charel van Biljon (29/7/16)

I also just tested it on one of our laboratory 6000g scales, I'm uploading the video to Youtube now, will post a link when done.
Our scale overloaded and cut out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (29/7/16)

Charel, but does your scale come from China? Mine does. "Most excellent of to measure convenient tiniest grade of mass, most accurate of give deep satisfaction assurance to NASA."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charel van Biljon (29/7/16)

Hahaha, all good bud. 
If that trick works on some scales, then it is great to use and will definitely come in handy for allot of people.


----------



## Petrus (29/7/16)

Slick said:


> Maybe I didn't explain properly,i use a 300g(500ml) glass bottle to mix,if I am to place the empty bottle on the scale it wil read 300g,allowing me to mix only about 200-250g juice as the maximum weight of the scale goes up to 500g,BUT...if you place the bottle on the scale 1st and then put the scale on,it wil read 0g with the bottle on the scale,allowing you to mix 500g+ of juice,instead of 200g


IMO I think if you have a 500g scale and your glass beaker weigh 300g even if you tare your scale your loadcell only allows you for 200g more.


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Charel van Biljon said:


> Hahaha, all good bud.
> If that trick works on some scales, then it is great to use and will definitely come in handy for allot of people.



I think what you should've done at the end of the video was to power off the scale, then power back on and see if you can still get a reading or if it states overload.


----------



## Warlock (29/7/16)

I have a tiny Chinese scale 200g in 0.01g grads. The size is 60mm by 40mm by 14mm thick. I weighed my cell phone on it(167.0g). I then pushed the TARE button to set it to zero it. I then loaded it to 193.88g with bits and pieces without any problems. All this for R80.00. I then removed everything except the cell phone and it returned to zero. I then removed the cell phone and it read -167.0g. I then switched off and on and it was back zero to and working fine!


----------



## Caveman (29/7/16)

Charel van Biljon said:


> I also just tested it on one of our laboratory 6000g scales, I'm uploading the video to Youtube now, will post a link when done.
> Our scale overloaded and cut out.


He is not using the tare feature. It is calibrating with the load already on. How much of a margin does the calibration give for the scale is probably the real question.


----------



## Warlock (29/7/16)

@Caveman it worked the same. Scale off, cell phone onto scale, switch scale on...scale reads 0.00....load scale to just under 200g, no problem. Take load off....scale reads 0.00.....take cell phone off..scale reads -167g.....switch scale off....switch scale on....it reads 0.00


----------



## Caveman (29/7/16)

Warlock said:


> @Caveman it worked the same. Scale off, cell phone onto scale, switch scale on...scale reads 0.00....load scale to just under 200g, no problem. Take load off....scale reads 0.00.....take cell phone off..scale reads -167g.....switch scale off....switch scale on....it reads 0.00


Yup. I tried it. Definitely works. Bloody cool trick

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexL (29/7/16)

Hello vapers.. looking for scales?? go to your local gunshop they should have in the reloading dept... shop around though... also check out the.. DIYrops vs scales thread on this forum....


----------



## AlexL (29/7/16)

AlexL said:


> Hello vapers.. looking for scales?? go to your local gunshop they should have in the reloading dept... shop around though... also check out the.. DIYrops vs scales thread on this forum....


that is DIY : Drops vs scales... thread


----------

